# Can I finish with a pancake compressor?



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

I want to set up a mini HVLP spray finish system for my small projects, but I'm having trouble getting a straight answer regarding the use of a small pancake compressor. Has anyone had success with a little Porter Cable like the one below?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi John
It's possible but because of the small amount of volume you have in your tank you will have to keep starting and stoping to let the compressor catch up. If your projects are small enough a air brush might be more suitable for that size compressor but most Air brushes don't have very big spray patterns.


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks, Jim. I hadn't thought about a air brush setup. That's probably a better way for me to go since most of my work would fit in a 1-cubic-foot box.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

No, that won't work. An airbrush might work for you but it's not HVLP, there will be overspray from the airbrush. Take a look at the Grex airbrushes, very nice tools, well made and durable for woodworking rather than art.


----------



## rockindavan (Mar 8, 2011)

Its not ideal, but it will work. I have done it several times with an HVLP, the compressor runs non stop, so make sure it doesn't overheat too bad.


----------



## BArnold (May 20, 2013)

...format issue


----------



## BArnold (May 20, 2013)

One option for an inexpensive HVLP sprayer for small items is this one option for an inexpensive HVLP sprayer for small items is this one from Harbor Freight. Its spec is 3.2cfm 43psi. Your compressor spec states is will deliver 3.5cfm 40 psi. I operated one of these sprayers at 30psi with no problem. from Harbor Freight. Its spec is 3.2cfm 43psi. Your compressor spec states is will deliver 3.5cfm 40 psi. I operated one of these sprayers at 30psi with no problem.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

John, I have been recommending this; http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_9?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=critter%20spray%20gun&sprefix=critter+s%2Caps%2C238&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Acritter%20spray%20gun for quite some time. There is a bit of overspray, but does a remarkable job with lacquer and like finishes. I have even sprayed thinned latex paint with good results. While I have not used the K Grip also on that Amazon page it looks identical. The best thing about this spray rig is clean up. You merely jar up the thinner swish it a bit and spray about five seconds, wipe off the nozzle and put it away. I primarily use lacquer and could not be happier. I have a Bostich pancake compressor about the same size as yours and I never overwork it. I normally shoot at between 35 and 40 psi.


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

*jumbojack:* SOLD !!! I'm going to order one today. Thanks much for the guidance.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I think it would be very hard on a small compressor. Lots of starts and stops.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Forget HVLP, and get a conventional gravity feed touch-up gun (Sata). Your little compressor will be able to drive it.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Here's what I used to do. I was an illustrator for over thirty years, a lot of that with an airbrush. I bought an air tank (25 gallon, if I remember correctly. It was the kind you get at automotive stores for filling tires) and hooked it up to the compressor, then to the spray gun. I never ran out of air, even using an Iwata RG2 detail/touch up gun. Hope that helps someone.


----------



## DMC1903 (Jan 11, 2012)

I have the same compressor and attempted to use a HPLV to finish a project, it was a big disaster!
Stick with brushing or wiping methods.


----------



## gwolfe1977 (Jun 11, 2013)

A ( touch-up) hvlp spray gun will work great with a pancake compressor as they require a lot less pressure than a larger hvlp spray gun. I use one all the time on small projects and have had no issues what so ever. Larger projects with more time of actual spraying unfortunately is going to cause the compressor to run non stop and more than likely damage it. I set my regulator on my spray gun to roughly 10 psi and thin the poly down for better atomization. Good luck


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

I really appreciate all of the advice, but then I started to do some math. If I buy one of these spray can gizmos for $7, and cans of spray polyurethane and/or lacquer at $6/can, I'll be 105 before I break even on a spray finish setup. One of my resolutions for 2014 is to stop trying to fix things that aren't broken.


----------

